# New Member any advise on ICSI Please.......



## memma (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi - We are currently waiting to see a consultant regarding having icsi treatment and have already been told treatment can start immediately as we have had to go private.  how long does the female take the drugs for and when in the treatment do they do the sperm and egg collection then how long is it before they then insert the embro's. How long to they recommend resting for once the embro's have been placed.

Any advise would be appreciated I have no idea of time involved - im all over the place thinking about it.
Memma.


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Memma

This should answer most of your questions

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=2&id=10&Itemid=3

Egg Collection takes place afer the down regging and stimulating. Embryo transfer can be 2,3 or 5 days later. And then the 2 week wait !


----------



## memma (Jul 14, 2005)

Thankyou Lorri

Are you going through IVF/ICSI ? if so best of luck and thanks for the info, feeling excited and nervous x

Emma x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Emma,

I am currently in 2ww from my first ICSI cycle. I did the short protocol, so if you have any questions about that, ask away !

The members on here are very helpful and supportive, and very informative. I am a relative newbie, but you soon learn the lingo !

Good luck and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Emma,
I'm a new member too but have already had 2 ICSI attempts so ask away if you have any questions.

Lorri, on the last two attempts I've been on the standard long protocol but my new consultant has suggested the short protocol for the next go - am going to see him on the 27th and will interrogate him about why but just wondered how you came to be on it.  Fingers crossed for your 2WW.

Love 
Jayne xx


----------



## memma (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi to both of you

Lorri keeping fingers crossed for you,

can either of you tell me the difference between short and long protocol??

Finding this site very helpful and supportive, Im feeling alot more positive. x

Emma x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi

Jayne - I don't know for sure, but presume it was my age, and the month before I started, my fsh level went a little high. Its generally for poor responders.

Emma - The main difference, as far as I know is the length of time, ie during short protocol you down reg & stim at same time and start on CD2. On Short Long Protocol you down reg first and shut your system down (like a menopause), and then go into stim.


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Emma,

On long protocol you start down regging, usually via a nasal spray, on day 21 - as Lorri said it's almost like menopause symptoms - I got hot flushes but OK apart from that.  You then have a scan about 2 weeks later to check everything OK - the main thing they seem to check is the that the womb lining is thin. You then sniff & stim (via injections) for 10ish days depending on your reaction.  On the short protocol you don't do the sniffing but I think there is an injection on day 1 or 2 instead.  Egg removal is usually 12/13 days after injections start with embryos back in 2/3 days later.

I was given the impression that most people do the standard long protocol and they decide the level of drugs based on your FSH level.  I was on a standard dose of stim drugs (225iu menopur) 1st time for 12 days and got 11 follicles but only 5 mature eggs.  2nd time they upped my dosage to 300iu a day to get more eggs and on my first monitoring scan (week later) I had 3 huge follicles on my left ovary and just little ones on my right.  I had to go ahead early with the 3 from which I got 2 good grade embies.  I've just had my FSH checked again and I'm 4.2 (anything below 7 is good) but the doctor is suggesting short protocol which may be due to my previous reaction.

My advice would be to just keep asking questions and don't be afraid to challenge - my first clinic didn't really refer to my FSH levels (no blood test taken for 2nd ICSI attempt) as they saw the issue as male infertility only and just upped my drugs.  It's a bit of a pain but the more frequently the clinic checks you and the more blood tests are taken the better.

Good luck and feel free to ask anymore questions - if you are anything like me the more detail the better!!

Love
Jayne x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Jayne/Emma
On Short protocol I did the sniffing (d/r) 2x per day, and daily injections (450iu puregon), and had my EC 12 days later and ET 3 days after that. Nice and quick !  The 2ww, however, goes on for ever !

The sniffing is to prevent early ovulation. I am not sure if all clinics do this though. My bloods were monitored daily, but my medication never needed to change. I got 7 eggs and 5 fertilised, so worked OK for me.  I have been very lucky and not suffered any major side effects, just a bit emotional and tired.

I did ICSI due to dh sperm count etc, but my clinic still monitored daily (ARGC always do that), though I have no known problems (except old age !).

Lx


----------



## memma (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi 

Seen consultant on Monday,  He was extremely positive,  My Hubby is going in for his retrieval in 3 weeks will then start treatment more or less straight away, if all is well.

Lorri - any news thinking about you!

Take Care to all
Love Emma x


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

hi Emma,

We did short protocol as that was all our clinic do, they open 24/7 and see no reason to downreg just to get your cycle in sync with opening times. That is not the only reason for long protocol but it is one of the main ones.  It is quite wierd doing the short protocol as it is all so very quick, literally 4 weeks from the start to the final test.

Good luck with your treatment

Sal


----------



## memma (Jul 14, 2005)

ICSI GIRLS UNITED IS BORN

Bringing all us girls together who are going through treatment AUG/SEPT
Go to Cycle Buddies - Aug/Sept - Icsi Girls United

See you there 

Love & Hugs
Emma x x x


----------

